
Apple is done, say teens - fraqed
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57563665-71/apple-is-done-say-teens
======
gnosis
_"This definitive information comes to me courtesy of research performed by
Buzz Marketing, as well as three 14-year-olds who tried to rob me of my orange
Puma sneakers."_

------
Turing_Machine
CNET is done, says...well...everybody. Likewise "media gurus" who use the
hackneyed word "buzz" in their name. :-)

------
37prime
Don't want to sound like a dick or nothing, according to this article CNET has
no credibility at all.

------
continuations
This isn't surprising.

Apple is as much a fashion company as it is a technology company. And the
thing with fashion is that no trends maintain coolness forever. The very fact
that Apple is cool to the parents means that it won't be cool to the kids.

~~~
r00fus
Apple is far more analogous to say, BMW than an apparel company - both
companies produce highly refined products which elicit loyalty in their
customer base and great resale values.

IIRC, BMW has been around for decades and still gets their customers to open
their wallets in a big way, and still looks cool.

~~~
continuations
I'd say Apple is a bit different from BMW.

The main selling point of BMW is its "German craftsmanship." Apple, on the
other hand, gets its products from the exact same outsourcing suppliers that
everyone else is using.

If BMW were getting its cars from the same suppliers as Hyundai and Geely, I
doubt it would be able to maintain its coolness for as long as it has.

Hence IMO Apple is much more analogous to Abercrombie & Fitch than BMW. Just
like A&F, Apple sources its products from the same suppliers everyone else
uses. And just like A&F, Apple's main selling point is design and logo.

------
flebber
So teens without money favour surface over Apple. Clearly the sales back them
up??? It ends tipping Nokia. Gee that research was worth the money

------
aresant
This CNET article's title is a re-quote of a single line appearing in a Forbes
article that originated from a 7-person "youth marketing agency" that lists a
total of four technology clients: blogtv, unidentifiable logo, cybiko
wireless, and verizon wireless (1).

(1) <http://buzzmg.com/clients/#lifestyle>

